# Driver for Viewsonic VG181b monitor?



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

I've downloaded the driver, but don't know if this driver is running the monitor. It still shows "Plug and Play" in the monitor system tools section. How can I be sure this driver is runnng the monitor?












vg


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the monitor working with the plug and play driver? This is a server not a game console so even a standard VGA driver would be OK.


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, it works ok with the plug and play software. There are small dark shadow triangles in each corner of the screen. Also, it has an analog/digital option in the hook-up. I have it on analog. I thought the correct driver might clear up the shadow problem. Maybe not.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

